# Josh's Music



## Sonicslasher (Aug 29, 2010)

Mystery Forest by joshuamic


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2010)

When you see it...


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2010)

music is catchy...


----------



## iFish (Aug 29, 2010)

i like the song, Josh


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 29, 2010)

What has been heard...
That's a good thing with this song.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 29, 2010)

LSDJ?  I use that sometimes, but I haven't messed around with it in a while.

Sounds cool though.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 30, 2010)

Heaven's Gate by joshuamic


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you make that?

I really like it!


----------



## Bunie (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicely Done, Lad. Would like to know what format this was originaly in. Too NES feeling to be Midi.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 30, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Nicely Done, Lad. Would like to know what format this was originaly in. Too NES feeling to be Midi.


I'm quite not sure what you're asking. I made this with Reason 5 and exported it as .wav file. That answer your question?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, that was extremely catchy.
I ended up listening to that for an hour! Addictive.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> When you see it...


I shat brix


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 2, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that thing what I think it is?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, what are you thinking?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 2, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Well, what are you thinking?


You don't wanna know.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 2, 2010)

Barnacles by joshuamic


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

Bananas Don't shit brix


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome this stuffs pretty catchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer mystery Jungle to this one, but it's still really catchy


----------



## Inunah (Sep 3, 2010)

Neat. At first I thought this was going to be an interpretation of Spongebob saying the word Barnacles, but this turned out to be better.


----------



## playallday (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 3, 2010)

Ancient Lore by joshuamic


----------



## Orc (Sep 3, 2010)

Why hasn't GBAtemp shat a collaborative retro game, I dunno.
Awesome stuff, Joshy Woshy Mah Boi.

PS: Let's have manly sex.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> Why hasn't GBAtemp shat a collaborative retro game, I dunno.


Because people don't shit games


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 3, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> Why hasn't GBAtemp shat a collaborative retro game, I dunno.



There are a lot of great music makers and drawing artists on the Temp, but not a whole lot of programmers.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2010)

Spinal?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2010)

needs more layers, like drums and different melodies and stuff
otherwise it sounds only like background music


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 3, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> needs more layers, like drums and different melodies and stuff
> otherwise it sounds only like background music


That's actually the angle I was going for. Video game background music!


----------



## Raiser (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice work! Ancient Lore is shmexy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job. 
I can listen to these songs on endless loop over and over again. They feel fresh each time I listen to them.


----------

